# Can a Maltese jump?



## sunngurrl (Jul 2, 2010)

My little Molly is 6yrs old and I guess she never learned to jump. I have to pick her up and put her down if she wants to get up/down from the couch, chair, etc. Just curious if any other Maltese's are like that?!? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a little jumper that acts like she has springs in her legs, but she rarely jumps into couch, never on bed or chair, and even if she does, she always asks me to put her down - which is fine with me, I'd rather put her down than risk that she will hurt herself. Even in her crazy phase when she discovered that she is big enough to jump on things, she didn't want to came down herself and I often entered the room to see my baby standing on some low shelf and looking down with pathetic and confused look on her face.
My guess is that a) some dogs are more height aware than others, b) if she's used to be put up/down by you, she doesn't bother to jump if there's easier way.
I'd say it's adorable quirk.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my Ace is very much a jumper. Onto and off of most anything he desires.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

My penny will not jump either. She backs her little bottom up to me on the couch, and then I have to pick her up. She will jump down, but it wasn't always that way. She used to cry to me if I left the room for too long and didn't help her down. It was so sweet.  .One day she was on my bed sleeping, and I went to go do something. I guess I had taken too long to come and get her and as I got to the top of the stairs I could see her leaning off the edge of the bed.....and then she slipped off. From then on she has jumped down, but will not jump up.( she is 3 years old ) I'm very glad that she doesn't, but I wish my little baby still called for mommy to help her down. Lol

Katie on the other hand is like Tigger. "Bouncy, bouncy, bouncy, bouncy, fun, fun, fun, fun, fun." She literally bounces up and down on her back feet like there are springs in them. I bought some little steps to discourage her from trying to jump, up. She can't quite jump on the couch yet, ( she's 6 months old ) but, I know it's only a matter of time. Thankfully, she hasn't jumped off the couch and will use the little steps that I have there. Penny just ignores them now, and will jump down.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Off things yes. Onto things, she has steps for bed and couch otherwise no.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd LOVE it if Grace was like that! I miss the days of "Couch Babysitter".... sigh.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Be glad she does not jump. My Alex was a crazy jumper. He would fly off the bed. He was also a climber. The results ? Made is luxating patellas worse. Surgery on both back legs. And mommy 3,000$ out of pocket. 
View attachment 177434

Charlie does not jump. AND I AM NOT GOING TO TEACH HIM.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia has steps for the sofa...she never attempts to get on the loveseat and our bed is very high. She never attempts to jump off the bed...waits for one of us to get her down. She will jump off the sofa at friend's and family's houses...but that's it...she can't get up by herself though.*


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley is a jumper, so afraid he's going to get hurt!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine does not jump on or off anything, which I am glad that she doesn't jump.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy is very much a jumper. She got a running start this morning and jumped onto the bed!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Noelle is a jumper and a climber, i so wish she wasn't but she unfortunately is.


----------



## starcham (Jan 29, 2011)

Kai turned 3 in November...just a month or so before, he jumped off the bed. Prior to that he only jumped through his hoop in his play area.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Be grateful that Molly is not a jumper. I think Jasmine has some Jack Russell in her the way she hops around.


----------



## sunngurrl (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the replies. The picture of Alex climbing over the gate is so hilarious! It made my day so thanks for sharing!! 😀


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Manny is the smaller of my boys, but he can jump up on the sofa and even climb out of his x-pen! Giovanni, who has longer legs, either won't or can't jump on the sofa. Go figure!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben has never jumped on or off anything. I like that I can place him on the sofa to keep him safe when I am busy with something and he just stays there until I put him down.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All of mine jump except for Dewey! He jumps up and down, but has never jumped onto a couch or chair....... All of us are so very grateful for that!!! The other three can get away from him!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey and Tinker are my jumpers, they spring up onto furniture with no problem, but use steps for the bed as it's too high. Archie has bad legs and couldn't jump if he wanted to. Ava is too little to jump.....I think she scared herself right after I got her and hasn't tried it again. Mona Lisa has a knee that gets out of place but she can jump if she feels like it. 

No jumping has it's advantages :thumbsup:


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh how I wish Tessa didn't know how to jump. We tried putting up baby gates but in a matter of three days she got over them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie doesn't jump at all. I lift her like you do. Sometimes I hear a thump, thump, thump and I walk into the kitchen and there she is backing up, running towards the counter and I see her bouncing off the cabinet trying to jump up, she does this to my bed as well and that sits really low to the floor, I don't think she understands how to jump and I'm not showing her how....she's too funny.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Boycie is also a jumper and a climber! If he continues like this, I have to sign him up for the pup Olympics or something  Luckily my couch and bed are really low so he can´t hurt himself


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Zoey jumps only if ans when she feels like it. If she don't she puts her paws on the sofa or chair and then looks at you till you pick her up. In other words she has trained us well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

